# bulking up



## gerry08 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi everyone ,

Im new to this site and am looking for some help im36 yrs old 5"9 dont drink or smoke ,started in the gym 5mths ago doing alot of cardio n weights and went from 13 1/2 stone to 10stone11 .

now i want to build myself up so i,ve cut way back on the cardio

and of this week im eating 6 meals a day im also getting whey protein isolate this week to help me bulk up do i need more supplements with the whey or is it ok on its own .

any advice welcome.


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

Whey is ideal for a quick release of protein,for example ideal for pre workout or breakfast, but also blends suck as pro peptide for example are ideal for steady release such as before bed.

I would personally add some creatine and some top quality vit n minerals, to ensure decent recovery!!


----------



## gerry08 (Mar 23, 2008)

hi brickhoused,

thanks for reply whats the name for the creatine also what kind or name of vit n minerals ,

any more info would be a great help ,thanks.


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Best to go for A CEE creatine , vits and mins essental fatty acids fish oils vit b have a look in the supplements section too .You need to up your cals quite a bit make sure you eat 6-8 meals a day eat only good fats too im bulking at the moment and eating 3000 cals 300g protein and around the same of carbs and 90g fats . Why dont you post up your diet and programme mate ? oh and welcome


----------



## gerry08 (Mar 23, 2008)

thanks for the info robby g .I,ll get the creatine and the vits .

and keep going till i get results thanks again.


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

If you are after putting on size remember that supplements are usless without a proper diet. They are only going to really work if you are getting enough calories and protein everyday so might be worth posting your diet to make sure thats in check before you spend money on expensive suupplements like creatine.


----------



## gerry08 (Mar 23, 2008)

thanks erwit ,

will take all advice on board .i posted a menu not including protein shakes

its work in proggress


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

tbh m8 I personally wouldn't cut the cardio out of your routine just eat more calories to make up for it!

Its not going to effect you that much in fact just ask James oh here as he is a bit of a cardio freak as he told me lol  (gotta love James)

Also with your diet have a look on here about how to work out how much calories you need and then work out your Macros that you need in terms of Proteins Carbs and yes even fats as you are going to need them also!

As for supps tbh i wouldn't bother with too many of them just spend your money on quality Foods and remember if you eat big, train Hard and Have enough rest you will get BIGGER than you ever thought possible and you have got to remember that all's a supp is like in the name its a SUPPLEMENT to your diet and if you have a good enough diet for the first part of your training you wont need them m8 believe me!

Like i said just spend your money on things like quality Meats, Quality fish etc and eat good, Train Hard and Be Strong!


----------



## gerry08 (Mar 23, 2008)

thanks chris ,

thats the sound,st advice anyone could get A1 .


----------

